# Rabbit Poop: do you sell yours? how much



## Ceres Hil (Aug 13, 2008)

So we are starting to accumulate a solid amount... A friend sells hers, we were going to use it as extra ferlilizer. Thoughts?


----------



## MaggieJ (Feb 6, 2006)

We put all ours into the vegetable garden. It's just the best stuff. If the garden ever gets to the point where it can't use any more... I'll either get a bigger garden or just maybe try to sell some. But I'm all for improving one's own soil first!


----------



## Ceres Hil (Aug 13, 2008)

kinda what I thought!


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

my dh wanted to sell it. He had offers for $5 for a 5 gallon bucket.


----------



## o&itw (Dec 19, 2008)

For me it is so valuable as a soil amendment that I would never think of selling it... In fact I wish I had about 10 times the amount.

I even mix the dry pellets, with no hay etc included, in my potting soil....it seems to provide a nice slow release fertilizer.


----------



## brody (Feb 19, 2009)

too valuable to sell here too


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I've thought about it but if I get to the point where I don't need it in my garden I will no longer need the rabbits.


----------



## laughaha (Mar 4, 2008)

I use it


----------



## ladysown (May 3, 2008)

$5 for a 5 gallon bucket....I'd keep half and sell the rest. So what if it takes a bit longer to improve your own soil....use that money to buy rabbit feed to that you can keep producing that lovely result.


----------



## smilesnsunshine (Jun 14, 2009)

I sell it for 25c a pound at the farmers market, complete with bits of fur, food, dirt, and pebbles. At an average of 3.33 pounds per gallon, that's $4.17 for 5 gallons.

When I get the permanent rabbitry going, there will be worm bins under the cages, so hopefully I will sell vermicompost for much more.


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

I know a guy who does rabbits and pheasents mostly for barf people though he is in german country so Im sure he has his share of people buying for human consumption.

he said he went and got some bags printed up and bags his and sells to a local nursery and makes a pretty penny. 

I am shooting for the worm casting thing as I also want to get into the bait biz so I can get two well paying products from it. theres enough horse farms around here I can get plenty of soil conditioner for a bit of time (most guys will load ya up and a few boards in the back of the truck and a chain makes unloading just as simple) and a little gas for the trip and you have plenty of fertilizer more then your rabbits would ever supply and almost as good.


----------



## smilesnsunshine (Jun 14, 2009)

Just a heads up, in case you didn't know - fresh horse manure isn't good for worm beds, as horses usually have periodic worm treatments, which ends up in the manure.


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

no I didnt make that clear or you read it wrong but either way everyone was saying they wouldnt part with there rabbit pellets cause it was too valuable as fertilizer well worms love it just as it is so the rabbit pellets are for the worms 
and then I can sell the worms and castings for some much needed income, as far as the garden goes thats where the hourse pattys come in Free and easy to get and again almost as good as the rabbit pellets. most of the places around here have the horse pattys already composted hard to get someone to take a fresh load.


----------

